# Bull Whiting coming soon



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Every year around this time everybody in the surf fishing world down here starts chomping at the bit to get out and test the waters for some fish.I was looking at my old log books from years past and was surprised to figure out that I was catching some Bull Whiting as early as the 2nd week of March.Thats not very long from now,so the wait is almost over.After my Florida surf fishing trip to Jenson Beach the first week of March,maybe I can post up a report here with some nice Bull Whiting.I know after that trip is over I will be stoked to get in the surf.I find it funny that Im usally the only one to be seen on the beach,and that is actually kind of nice.You can work a whole long section of beach without having to worry about people in the water,and question askers,etc.With the water temps here today at 48.9 degrees,it needs to warm up alot by then.I wish I had been logging the water temps in years past when I fished in March,but I would guess it was in the mid 50s.We will see.You guys that are a bit north of me here in Charleston(Myrtle Beach area) should be able to get into some
not too long after we do here.Just stands to reason.....good luck with your fishin everyone.....


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

*hope your right*

i hope your right about this i have been starting to go out and do the pre season stuff within the last few weeks casting, looking for bait, looking for new spots, and tossing gurbs and mirrolures trying to pick up a stray trout. so far i have no good news and my optimism has almost run out even more so after this weekends snow fall but i will keep my fingers crossed last time i checked the water temp was 44 here and thats WAY to low!


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

I checked a bit ago and we are back to where we were before the storm came....50.8.Whiting are always the first fish to show.
Its coming soon.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Be sure to let us know when they do, and hope to see you posting more! What's your favorite bait for spring whiting?


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Thanks,and I will post more.Lets see,fresh shrimp followed by sand fleas,small cut bait and squid in that order.I know its crazy,but I have caught Whiting on small pieces of Whiting.As far as cutbait...mullet,whiting,
croaker,etc-just very small pieces.I use either a #2 j hook or a 2/0 circle in red color.Eagle claws.

After my Florida trip we will see what can be done to find some Whiting around here.Cheers.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Water at St. Augustine is now only 53.......with no fish. It might be awhile this year.


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

I read a report and saw pics of Whiting caught in Jacksonville,and a second one in Ga. very recently.Also did some reading on winter Whiting along the GA. coast.The water temps were around 55 degrees.I think that is what we are looking for.We will get in that range before you guys in the Myrtle Beach area.Im hoping after the second week of March.The closer it gets to 60 degrees,even better.I do know you dont have to wait for 70 degree water temps as some believe.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Encouraging news! I'm going to be down for a week starting on the 13th. Some nice fat whiting would be great to get into.

Evan


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

King,I hope it goes well for you.Dont sit in one spot though.Move if you dont get bites.And make sure you get fresh shrimp,not store bought frozen.It will make a big difference.Good luck.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

don't jump the gun, I know everyone's amped to get back out there. The key is the temps, with this colder than norm winter it might take a little longer. Not trying to be a downer just avoid the hype


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

oh im not getting excited untill the water hits atleast 53 but i did see a school a mullet today thats a good sign


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

that's a damn good sign! lol


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah i mean it wasent i huge school but it was mullet working there way out of a creek mouth into the ocean


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

Fished the beach north of St. Augustine again this morning from the top of the tide to two hours of the outgoing. Water temp 52.5 degrees. Nary a nibble.

Two weeks ago they were catching some nice whiting here but then the cold weather moved back in. Looks like it will be next week until the temps warm up here.


----------



## Buzzman (Mar 5, 2010)

Fished several areas yesterday in the Brunswick area for whiting,and no luck.Finally getting some warmer weather heading into the weekend and plan to try again Sat. and Sun.Shouldn't be much longer I hope,as the water slowly warms up.Man Its been a long cold winter on the Ga. coast.One thing that was biting were the sand gnats...


----------



## Buzzman (Mar 5, 2010)

Still no whiting,fished a while off the old Sidney Lanier bridge area
but not a single bull whiting yet,did catch one small black sea bass.First fish of 2010...hey its a start.The bass was to small to keep,taking him off the hook was like touching an ice cube....that water is cooooooooold.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

What's everyone looking for, 55+ degree water? This beautiful weather is sure to help.


----------



## cutbait91 (Nov 9, 2009)

to my knowledge the first bull got planked today


----------



## bottomfeeder (Jan 31, 2006)

Some caught in Charleston area as well.


----------

